# Stuart D10 plan req.



## szolnoki (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi,

I would like build an Stuart D10 twin steam engine (not from  kit). But in Hungary, the plan is unavailable. Anybody can send Me a  scanned plan in e-mail?

Thank you for the help,
Tibor


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 9, 2013)

No they can not these plans are under copyright and it would be illegal to do so. and it is against the rules here to ask for someone to share copy written materials. 
Tin


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 9, 2013)

Buy them from Stuarts, bottome of page

http://www.stuartmodels.com/part_cat.cfm?cat=3


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

those stuart drawings are nothing more than drawings for the machined kit and assembly notes.these are not plans, because i bought a set, they cost me $27.31, they list for  $9.50 GBP


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2013)

Jasonb said:


> Buy them from Stuarts, bottome of page
> 
> http://www.stuartmodels.com/part_cat.cfm?cat=3



i hate to pop someones bubble, because i bought a set, and they are not plan, they are construction sheet for the machined kit


----------

